# Sacred Trip



## Firemajic

*Everything I hold sacred
shatters when I trip
though I try to hold it tight
I always lose my grip

When I think I might stumble
I try not to trip
step by careful step I move
trying not to slip

My life is like a tightrope
I am terrified I'll slip
sobriety hangs in the balance
but I'm afraid I'll trip

Please God, give me strength
help me keep my grip
stay close beside me
do not let me slip

Sobriety is a journey
a very scary trip
I will have to keep my faith
if I don't want to slip

Dear God, please forgive me
I stumbled and I tripped 
I tried to hold onto your hand
but I lost my grip....

*


----------



## SilverMoon

This is such a moving, identifiable and strong poem. After reading your last line then returning to your title, I thought "What a brilliant double meaning". *The Sacred Trip  *I know. And know my Bogie Man. I have tripped. I have fallen flat on my face. Picked myself up, then down again. Life is one sink and it's drain always seems to be waiting for us. We get sunk, ready to slip right down. This bathroom sink is my metaphor (Don't even get me started on the toilet!)

You're poem is unfailingly honest and in this there is beauty. It's Bravery, sterling.

Someone once asked me what the most important quality one must have in order to be a poet. I said Bravery, for without this you would not have a poet.

You are a person and a poet, extraordinaire.....


----------



## Reichelina

I can always relate to your poems. Stop it! ----LOL. 
Thank you for sharing this. You're an amazing poet and a wonderful person.


----------



## ned

hello Juls - a terrific poem here, the struggle is all too apparent

love the rhythm and the rhyming you wove - honestly, spot-on.

*Sobriety is a journey
a very scary trip

*this brings it home to the non-sufferers - the stark reality of the condition
I wouldn't change a thing

enjoyed
Ned


----------



## Firemajic

SilverMoon, your comments are more poetic than my poem... truly beautiful, and sooo appreciated.. Thank you so much..

Reichelina... Thank you for your fabulous comment, and I appreciate you taking the time to read my poem..

ned! Squeeeeeek!!! NO nits? Fabulous... Thank you for mentoring me...


----------



## Nellie

This poem is very real to me, too. It is the vision of the absolute serenity that you know is waiting for you. You lost your grip for now, but, your God will forgive you. Your poem is unwavering. Well done!


----------



## Firemajic

Nellie, thank you so much for your sublime words of kindness and encouragement... Love you bunches...


----------



## DarkHowl

Brilliant. At first you can make an idea of what it is about, but once you get to the end of it you realize it has another meaning, and you can also interpret it in more than one way. Loved it!


----------



## Firemajic

DarkHowl.. thank you for noticing that the word "trip" Has a double meaning, each time I used it.. I love to use the same words over and over again when I write, and give them a different meaning.. Thank you for your sublime comment, I appreciate..


----------



## Solokeh Krontos

This poem really communicates to me the idea of worship. I might be wrong, but there is a sense of worship in the fear and avoidance of the "trip". The three gods are battling for purchase in one heart, the fear of the trip, the trip itself, and God. They seem to cycle, at least to me.


----------



## Firemajic

Solokeh Krontos said:


> This poem really communicates to me the idea of worship. I might be wrong, but there is a sense of worship in the fear and avoidance of the "trip". The three gods are battling for purchase in one heart, the fear of the trip, the trip itself, and God. They seem to cycle, at least to me.




Solokeh... Welcome to the fabulous poetry thread.. The "Trip" is a drug trip... and my battle with addiction, but it can be read many ways, and I enjoyed reading your thoughts... sublime comments! Thank you for sharing your POV..sooo cool...


----------



## EllaLouis

Simple and moving, kudos for making slip, trip, grip seem perfectly natural as the only rhymes.

Good luck to the Narrator of the poem!

Ella


----------



## Firemajic

Thank you Ella... your kind words are appreciated...


----------



## Sonata

Even though my trips are literally flat-on-my-face ones,  not like yours, the lines



> *step by careful step I move
> trying not to slip*



are so much like me when I try to move about on my feet that for a second I paused there, not wanting to read further.


----------



## Firemajic

Thank you Dear Sonata... I like that you saw your situation in my poem... A trip is a very ugly slip, But, it is NOT how many times you fall, but rather, how many times you find the courage to get back on your feet again... That is the victory that I celebrate each time I trip... Thank you for reading...I appreciate..


----------



## Aquarius

Firemajic said:


> *
> Dear God, please forgive me
> I stumbled and I tripped
> I tried to hold onto your hand
> but I lost my grip....
> 
> *




Never mind, just reach out for it again and again, whenever you need it.

You can be sure that it will always be there for you to give you the courage and strength to do what you have come to do.


With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Firemajic

And what is it, that I am supposed to be doing, on THIS trip... maybe I would not slip, if I could answer that question... Thank you, Dear Aquarius for your words of comfort and patient wisdom...


----------



## Aquarius

What you are supposed to be doing at this trip and on any other occasion is to turn within and say: 'Please, help me!' Then wait and see what happens. 


With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Firemajic

Patience has never been one of my strengths..lol... Thank you Dear Aquarius... love you bunches...


----------



## Aquarius

Do you know something? I have always found that everything in life in the final analysis IS a test of patience or rather it tries to teach us to become more patient. And I love you just as much, dear Firemajic.


----------



## MrTickle

Hi Firemajic! What a concise and relatable poem this is. I like how you haven't wasted words here, which is one of the most underrated things in wiring. Love the repetition of the word 'slip', gives the poem a nice and easy flow . I often find the best pieces of writing are to-the-point, and not overly wordy and flowery. You know how a lot of poems and even prose seem to be overly descriptive and trying to use big words for the sake of it? Well, I love the fact you haven't done that and have kept this neat and straight forward, makes it all the more moving. 

Looking forward to reading some more!


----------



## Firemajic

Thank you Mr Tickle ! I love playing with words, and using the same words over and over again, I am fascinated with the way the same word sounds different each time.. I appreciate your comments, thank you for reading Sacred Trip...

Thanks to all who read "Sacred Trip".. and for using your "Like" button...
I hope if while reading, you understand that you are not alone on your sacred journey to sobriety.. it is a trip, a life long struggle.. Thank you for sharing my trip...peace...


----------



## tinacrabapple

Moving poem! Sobriety is the biggest trip! God bless!


----------



## Firemajic

tinacrabapple said:


> Moving poem! Sobriety is the biggest trip! God bless!



It is indeed! Thank you for your fabulous comment...


----------



## TKent

hey FM, this is such an awesome poem. You know how I love rhyme. And the topic is real close to home for me as you know. Love it! Love it!


----------



## kaminoshiyo

Firemajic said:


> *
> Dear God, please forgive me
> I stumbled and I tripped
> I tried to hold onto your hand
> but I lost my grip....
> *



The whole poem is good, but the last stanza is heart-wrenching. It feels like pain and hope eventually spiraling into sorrow and despair. There's such a depth at the end...it felt like I fell in it. 

I'll admit, the first part of the poem wasn't that great, but the end really hits. It makes the entire read worth it and haunting. 

Nice, firemajic.


----------



## dannyboy

Is the  Dear God a prayer not to trip, or the prayer to God a trip, or does the tripping occur because of the prayer? Trippy!


----------



## jenthepen

Firemajic said:


> A trip is a very ugly slip, But, it is NOT how many times you fall, but rather, how many times you find the courage to get back on your feet again... That is the victory that I celebrate each time I trip.



Yes, I believe that these tests of courage can be more valuable and strengthening than a life that runs in untroubled water.



Firemajic said:


> And what is it, that I am supposed to be doing, on THIS trip... maybe I would not slip, if I could answer that question.



Dear Jul, you do so much and you don't even realise it. You have made differences, large and small, to many lives.

Oh, and I thought your poem was delightful too - powerful and thought-provoking. No edits needed.


----------



## Firemajic

dannyboy said:


> Is the  Dear God a prayer not to trip, or the prayer to God a trip, or does the tripping occur because of the prayer? Trippy!



Nope. This is just a poem about my struggle with addiction... and my failure to beat it.. that's all...



Thank you TK... I knew you would understand...

Kaminoshiyo... Thank you for your fabulous comment...


----------



## Firemajic

jenthepen said:


> Yes, I believe that these tests of courage can be more valuable and strengthening than a life that runs in untroubled water.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Jul, you do so much and you don't even realise it. You have made differences, large and small, to many lives.
> 
> Oh, and I thought your poem was delightful too - powerful and thought-provoking. No edits needed.





Jen.. Thank you for being so kind.. That you believe I made a difference, matters ...and means more to me than you can know... That is why I have shared my ugliness ... my struggles with addiction and my abuse, I hoped to make a difference.. Thank you Dark Twin... maybe all of "this" was not for nothing...


----------



## jenthepen

Absolutely! So get back here and get to work!


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Wow, I'm sad I missed this one.

Great read. Srsly.


----------



## Firemajic

Thanks for reading and commenting....Srsly! lol...


----------

